# Can I get tips for buying turnips.



## Noop_12 (May 10, 2020)

This Sunday is my first time buying turnips

What are some things to know when buying turnips.

Are turnips cheap Everytime on sunday? 

When should I sell?.etc


----------



## sorachu (May 10, 2020)

Hi! So Daisy Mae's turnip prices varies. It can be cheap or expensive. 

You should sell turnips when someone post here having a 500+

Oh and turnips spoil on Sunday. So if you buy turnips tomorrow, make sure to sell it by this Saturday~ c:


----------



## Rosch (May 10, 2020)

This article could help:








						Daisy Mae - Turnip Guide - Animal Crossing: New Horizons Wiki Guide - IGN
					

If it's Sunday in Animal Crossing: New Horizons, that can only mean one thing: it's turnip time with Daisy Mae. Learn more about how to get the best




					www.ign.com


----------



## Loubelle (May 10, 2020)

Turnip prices from Daisy Mae vary for 90-110 bells
There are also patterns to look out for, although I'm not quite sure if they are exactly like New LEaf's patterns (small spike, large spike, decreasing, and random) which are all defined in this link https://www.gamespot.com/articles/animal-crossing-turnips-guide-how-to-play-new-hori/1100-6475474/ 
There's also some more pointers in there as well c:


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 10, 2020)

Definitely use this link






						Animal Crossing - Turnip Prophet
					

Animal Crossing - Turnip Prophet




					turnipprophet.io
				




It gives you predicted price ranges throughout the week based on your previous prices. It’s super useful for basically everything related to turnips!

Edit: 
Some general notes: the higher your price from Daisy Mae, the higher your sell prices will be throughout the week. I usually consider basically anything under 100 a decent price range. Also, if you TT backwards at all, your turnips will spoil.


----------



## JoFu (May 10, 2020)

Noop_12 said:


> Are turnips cheap Everytime on sunday?



Just to make sure it's clear, turnips are only available for purchase on Sundays before noon. Wasn't sure if your question was implying that you thought it might sometimes be cheaper to buy on another day.


----------



## Draco (May 10, 2020)

Your goal is to buy low price and sell high but prices vary town to town  but a goodprice is below 93 to buy at.


----------



## Noop_12 (May 10, 2020)

JoFu said:


> Just to make sure it's clear, turnips are only available for purchase on Sundays before noon. Wasn't sure if your question was implying that you thought it might sometimes be cheaper to buy on another day.



Yes like another day like in before noon or afternoon. Maybe certain hours can be bought cheaper?

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

Alright. Good luck out there.


----------



## Capablanca (May 10, 2020)

Make some room in your house to store them, buy 4000 turnips, find a thread on here with a nooks buying at least 500 per turnip, sell your 4000 turnips and make over 2 million bells.  Never time travel with turnips


----------



## JoFu (May 10, 2020)

Noop_12 said:


> Yes like another day like in before noon or afternoon. Maybe certain hours can be bought cheaper?



There's a single price on your island for buying turnips per week. The price can range between 90 and 110. Daisy Mae, who you buy turnips from, is available on your island from 5 AM to Noon every Sunday. 

At Nook's Cranny, there are two different prices for selling turnips per day, Monday through Saturday. The first price is available from 8 am to noon. At noon, the price changes and stays the same until closing.

You can buy and / or sell turnips on other people's islands, and the prices you see will be based on their local prices.

Turnips rot on the following Sunday, so be sure to sell them by Saturday afternoon. Also, if you manually change the system clock, any turnips on your island / in your inventory will also rot.


----------



## Firasung (May 10, 2020)

If you're active on these forums you're in good shape to buy at any price really. Chances are you'll find several opportunities during the week to sell at 500 or higher.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

I personally have the forums on my watch list so I get email notifications on all posts on certain boards.


----------

